# I like 3 speed bikes



## thom

My "collection" of bikes includes all kinds. I have decided , however,to concentrate on 3 speed bikes . I enjoy riding and tinkering with them . I will still buy other bikes if I find some like I have in the past couple of weeks , like the $300-400 Mountain bikes I bought for $10 each, but am going to seek out more 3 speeds.I plan to dissassemble a 3 speed hub and put it back together , just so I know how. Anybody else into them? If so, what do you especially look for in a 3 speed bike, not that I'll pass up any of them if the price is right.Thanks


----------



## JOEL

The more deluxe the better!

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2001-11/5529/higgins3sm.jpg


----------



## JLarkin

I like 3 speed coasters.  All my bikes except the Suburban and the Collegiate are 3-speeds, original or retrofitted with them.  They are plentiful, cheap, and easy to adjust.  Shimanos are the easiest.  Sturmeys take more fiddling.  Plus the internal gearing keeps the look of a stock rear hub.  My newest obsession is twist grips.  I have to figure out how to change the colors of the grips though; they all seem to be off white.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Shimano, Nexus and Sturmey Archer  The 3 speed power trio





here is my Sturmy  (still needs a front rack)




This guy has a Nexus

And I have an 80's 27" World Tourist w/ a Shimano 3 Speed can't find a pic right now.


----------



## OldRider

This is my Sturmey Archer 3 speed, an early 70's Eatons RoadKing Villager. The thing I really hate about these hubs is the finnicky gears. Everytime you need to patch a tire or remove the rear wheel you have to adjust the shifter screw all over again.


----------



## sam

and some 3speeds look like this!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Wow Sam

That is pretty cool!!


----------



## kz1000

and some look like this, Dana 3 speed transmission


----------



## JLarkin

Isn't that technically a 9 speed (3 front x 3 rear)?  On that Dana, is that a push/pull arrangement?  I see two cables on the twist grip.


----------



## kz1000

Yes it is a push pull type, it is not with the 3 speed wheel anymore, so the Dana is still only a 3 speed


----------



## SirMike1983

Raleigh DL-1


----------



## drabe

I'm mainly into middleweights and balloon tire bikes, but recently I picked up a '75 Columbia Sport and a '79 Schwinn Collegiate (both 3 speeds) at an estate sale. Their condition and price was too good to pass up, so I bought them to flip. I'm in the middle of restoring both (currently waiting on a brown box w/tires, etc..., no picks loaded yet).
Should have them both done by the end of the week.


----------



## Hsean

Some of mine. I collect Raleigh Sports.


----------



## vincev

this is one of my 3 speeds.Its a 1938 Schwinn New World.Heres another:Raleigh with rod brakes


----------



## thom

Sam, tell us more about that 3 speed. Is it a 5 speed with 2 removed? More info please. Thanks.


----------



## sam

Thom,It's a BW internal freewheel hub,and 3 cogs(max4)
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bayliswiley.html
With a british cyclo chain pull derailer
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/cyclo.html
The bike is a 1952 Claud Butler luggless frame


----------



## drabe

*Finally got some pics*

Here's my Columbia Sport 3 speed




and my Schwinn Collegiate




Both are Sturmey Archers and both still need shifter adjustments


----------



## sailorbenjamin

OldRider said:


> This is my Sturmey Archer 3 speed, an early 70's Eatons RoadKing Villager. The thing I really hate about these hubs is the finnicky gears. Everytime you need to patch a tire or remove the rear wheel you have to adjust the shifter screw all over again.




You can leave the little lock nut in the right place and it will tell you how far to screw in the barrel adjuster.


----------

